# Halifax to the ICW



## Sarah Lynne Sailing (Oct 13, 2021)

Hi,
I am currently in Halifax NS waiting for the US border to open to Canadian sailors. I am hoping this will happen before the end of October. At that point I want to cross over from Nova Scotia. I am a solo sailor on an Ontario 32. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

I have sailed from Newfoundland to the states twice. Lots of head wind and/or no wind. Depending upon time of year. Starting to get late in the season. I crossed from Shelborne to the Marblehead area. About a 36 hour trip.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

It's been a gorgeous late summer, early Fall in the Northeast US. Much nicer than this past Spring. However, it turns pretty fast, so you're running out of time. What the longer term plan?

I don't understand the dynamics on our northern border. They make no sense on either side. It must be childish governments retaliating against the other mouthing off too much. Both ways. Let vaccinated people move unrestricted again. The unvaccinated can go live in a cave.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

I saw this in the news this morning, looks like the US will finally be reciprocating Canadas stance and allowing vaccinated Canadians in to the country.

It doesn't give a date, but the current ban prevents Canadians from entering the US by surface until October 21. 



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/us-canada-border-reopen-1.6208838


----------



## Sarah Lynne Sailing (Oct 13, 2021)

Minnewaska said:


> It's been a gorgeous late summer, early Fall in the Northeast US. Much nicer than this past Spring. However, it turns pretty fast, so you're running out of time. What the longer term plan?
> 
> I don't understand the dynamics on our northern border. They make no sense on either side. It must be childish governments retaliating against the other mouthing off too much. Both ways. Let vaccinated people move unrestricted again. The unvaccinated can go live in a cave.


Hi, The long term plan is sail to Jamaica and leave the boat there or Panama. We will then winter in the Caribbean and summer at home. I am still looking for crew for the trip if anyone is interested.


----------



## Sarah Lynne Sailing (Oct 13, 2021)

Arcb said:


> I saw this in the news this morning, looks like the US will finally be reciprocating Canadas stance and allowing vaccinated Canadians in to the country.
> 
> It doesn't give a date, but the current ban prevents Canadians from entering the US by surface until October 21.
> 
> ...


Hi, Thank you. It looks promising.


----------



## Sarah Lynne Sailing (Oct 13, 2021)

hpeer said:


> I have sailed from Newfoundland to the states twice. Lots of head wind and/or no wind. Depending upon time of year. Starting to get late in the season. I crossed from Shelborne to the Marblehead area. About a 36 hour trip.


Hi, Thank you. As I get older the long runs are getting harder.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Sarah Lynne Sailing said:


> The long term plan is sail to Jamaica and leave the boat there or Panama.


Keep Covid protocol in the Caribbean on your radar. It’s slowly getting less restrictive for vaccinated individuals, but still requires different testing, paperwork, timing, etc at each different island. If there is a Fall/Winter virus surge, borders could temporarily close again. Makes me nauseous.


----------



## Davil (Oct 9, 2017)

Sarah Lynne Sailing said:


> Hi,
> I am currently in Halifax NS waiting for the US border to open to Canadian sailors. I am hoping this will happen before the end of October. At that point I want to cross over from Nova Scotia. I am a solo sailor on an Ontario 32. Any input would be appreciated.


==================
just in case you plan to use the ICW there are some closures during October and November.

ICW Bridge Closure Feedback Needed from South-Bound Boaters

VA: Elizabeth River, Norfolk Southern # 7 RR Bridge, bridge closure located in | Waterway Guide Navigation Alert


----------



## Davil (Oct 9, 2017)

Sarah Lynne Sailing said:


> Hi,
> I am currently in Halifax NS waiting for the US border to open....
> 
> as hpeer mentions,
> ...


----------



## Davil (Oct 9, 2017)

corrected
Left earlier November and was already too late.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't remember if one can cross the Bay of Fundy in a day, but if I were sailing in cold, contrary weather, I'd do short daylight hops. 
We were just looking at the pilot charts for that area from that time thru Jan for a delivery Nikki has been offered. It looks as though the wind should be N to NW the majority of the time, with one calm day per month (lol).


----------



## Sarah Lynne Sailing (Oct 13, 2021)

capta said:


> I don't remember if one can cross the Bay of Fundy in a day, but if I were sailing in cold, contrary weather, I'd do short daylight hops.
> We were just looking at the pilot charts for that area from that time thru Jan for a delivery Nikki has been offered. It looks as though the wind should be N to NW the majority of the time, with one calm day per month (lol).


Short day trips sounds wise. I am looking for the shortest crossing from NS. Once in the US, I can take my time and stay safe. Do you know of any groups that are going south this year?


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

I helped a client bring their boat from RI to VA in 2019, we left on November 6. It was way too late, as we had wind against us all the way down Long Island Sound, and we froze. It didn't help that the boat had a non-functional diesel heater. When we arrived in Atlantic City, NJ, it was sleeting, and when we left the temp was 23ºF. The dinghy on davits had about 3" thick ice frozen in the bilge.

I brought my boat from RI to the west coast of FL in 2020. I left on September 26, and had a (mostly) glorious trip south. You can read about my experience here: Finding a new home?

There are organized groups that head south every year, but I wonder why anyone would want to join them. I have never done so. The thought of traveling with, and having to compete with, the same people for slips, moorings, or anchoring spots does not sound like a good time to me. "I like Sailing and Beer ⛵+?...and maybe 3 people."


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Sarah Lynne Sailing said:


> Short day trips sounds wise. I am looking for the shortest crossing from NS. Once in the US, I can take my time and stay safe. Do you know of any groups that are going south this year?


I know of no such group, especially that late.
I'm with *eherlihy *on the group thing. I could not bring myself to set sail from one place to another in the company of other boats*. *How many of those skippers are only there because they doubt their abilities to the point that they will rely on the "company" of other, just as inexperienced, skippers?


----------



## Sarah Lynne Sailing (Oct 13, 2021)

capta said:


> I know of no such group, especially that late.
> I'm with *eherlihy *on the group thing. I could not bring myself to set sail from one place to another in the company of other boats*. *How many of those skippers are only there because they doubt their abilities to the point that they will rely on the "company" of other, just as inexperienced, skippers?


Hi,
I see your point. This being my first trip south, I was hoping to buddy boat. I sailed solo this far.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Sarah Lynne Sailing said:


> Hi,
> I see your point. This being my first trip south, I was hoping to buddy boat. I sailed solo this far.


Good crew will help make this enjoyable, and safer. You WILL meet people along the way (if you are social and you want to). You don't have to travel the whole way with them, nor would I want to do so.

I found crew through the gosailingapp.com website.


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

It took me about 36 hours to cross Shelbourne to Marblehead area. 

Now if you do the day trip route, which can be done, then it will be a week or more because you have to up Yarmouth way and cross over and then work your way down the Maine coast.

My thought is that you are weighing two risks. A longer passage in open waters that gets you South sooner and lest time exposure to bad weather vs a series of shorter near coastal passages with high tides and currents that takes linger and exposes your to greater chance of poor weather.

My calculation comes down to the direct route, especially as it gets later in the season. The direct route is like gaining a week.

This may not be the correct decision for you.


----------

